# Green Lantern - AR series bike.



## 06cvpi (May 10, 2011)

Guess this question is more directed towards Superdave.

Finally watched the Green Lantern last night and there are several scene inside Hal Jordan residence. There what appears to be a Felt AR bike hanging on the wall. Thought it was pretty cool to see a brand you recognized and own in a movie. Just wondering what series was the bike. Did production scout had anything to do with the prop or it just happened some prop master is a fan of Felt bikes. 

That it was pretty cool. My guess it was a AR5 since the bike paint scheme has the same neon green.


----------



## lansingcycleguy (Apr 22, 2011)

I assumed it was product placement and Felt payed for the privilege of having their brand displayed prominently.

Spotted them right away, too; made me smile.  Glad to see it.

B- 



06cvpi said:


> Guess this question is more directed towards Superdave.
> 
> Finally watched the Green Lantern last night and there are several scene inside Hal Jordan residence. There what appears to be a Felt AR bike hanging on the wall. Thought it was pretty cool to see a brand you recognized and own in a movie. Just wondering what series was the bike. Did production scout had anything to do with the prop or it just happened some prop master is a fan of Felt bikes.
> 
> That it was pretty cool. My guess it was a AR5 since the bike paint scheme has the same neon green.


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

I need to watch that movie now


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

thebikingcello said:


> I need to watch that movie now


No you don't. There isn't enough Felt bikes in the world that you can put in that movie to make it bearable and worth hard earned cash to see.


----------

